# Worming Chickens



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Should i..... I think i need to..... What should i use where can i get it?????


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

You are either going to get a million answers or none at all! I have not wormed my 5-8 wk old chicks. My sister has 6 mixed breeds in Oregon and she has never wormed any of them, and they are all healthy and happy, she puts a little apple cider vinegar in their water. It's a personal decision, do you want drugs in your birds or not, it's ok if you do, Wazine or Valbazen seem to be the most popular, I have a dosage chart I think if you pm me, HTH


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I read an article the other day from a farmers who has been raising chickens since the ice age lol. Now she said if there is a lot of poop on your eggs then that is telling you they need worming and she uses diatomaceous earth to worm her birds but you use the food grade it's almost white in colour if you get the grey it's not food grade. It is natural even u can use it. So I gave it a try cause my girls eggs were really poopy and low and behold no more poopy eggs and they seem happier to.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I use DE in my coop anyway, and so does my sister, so maybe it has rendered worming unnecessary, but hardcore wormers will tell you DE does nothing for worms..... That's why this is a touchy subject, lol


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I also use it in my horse feed and when I did an egg count in the spring my vet actually called me and asked what I was doing because I had no eggs what so ever in the horse poop and I told him that's all I used and he said keep doing it cause it seems to be working. I also give it to my dogs when they start to scoot on the floor and I start giving it to them and bamo with in a couple of week there good to go. You have to remember its takes longer for it to work cause its natural but I've had great success with it.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I've never wormed a flock with a chemical dewormer. I take the preventative approach instead.

If your birds are maintaining good body condition, good feathering and activity levels and also laying well, there is no reason to worm. This means that whatever worm load they carry is an acceptable load and doesn't affect their physical well being.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Good call Bee!


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Well just so were on the same page DE isn't a chemical it's actually little tiny fossels that have been crushed and that's what cuts up the worms inside the animal it's a natural parasite controller no chemicals involved what so ever and I use to control not to wipe out so I don't get an infestation down the road. It's totally up to you if you use it or not I was just giving some suggestions.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

If i use DE do i have to throw eggs out


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Nope not if you get the food grade they say people can even use it I eat my eggs and they taste no diff.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

For some reason every time I spread it, I don't eat it at all, I get very sick to my stomach, and have Montazumas Revenge for two days! Has this happened to you Henney? I spread it anyway, because I'm fighting chiggers horribly bad in my yard, and I can put up with being sick for a couple of days so my birds, dog and 3 yr old dont get chigger bitten to death.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

What colour is it cause if its the darker grey it could do that I use the light stuff it almost looks like flour and when givin to my animals they never get tummy upset I even sprinkle it on my dog food cat food and the chickens and haven't had any troubles. When you buy feed like chicken scratch it has it in it because they use it as a binder in feeds to stop them from going mouldy it's a drying agent as well for the feed.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Yeah it's the white kind, don't know why that happens. But I just powdered our new puppy in it today, thinking it may kill the fleas, so I have stomach trouble to look forward to in a few hours, lol


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Maybe wearing a mask when dusting/spreading DE would help you. I know they are a pain but it might be worth it to try it. I absolutely hate having tummy troubles!


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

That's a good idea! I have some I wear when I airbrush cakes, that should probably work!


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Where do i get it at


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I purchased mine from our local feed store make sure to ask them for the one that is for animal and human consumption. I'm heading to bed but if you would like the name of the one I use I can give it to u tomorrow.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes please


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I got mine at a nursery, and I just told the man I needed DE and he went and got it for me. My box had chickens and cows and dogs on it.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sorry just got home from work the one I use if called red lake and it has animals all over it as well if you do decide to give it a try let us know how it goes. Oh yah I also spread it around on the ground near all 3 of my coops and my horse manure and chicken manure pile and I have barely any flies around I'm pleased with the results.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

X2! Hardly any flies at all!


----------



## marucci (Jun 26, 2013)

Bee said:


> I've never wormed a flock with a chemical dewormer. I take the preventative approach instead.
> 
> If your birds are maintaining good body condition, good feathering and activity levels and also laying well, there is no reason to worm. This means that whatever worm load they carry is an acceptable load and doesn't affect their physical well being.


I haven't deformed my chickens they look healthy and happy 17 weeks this coming week . Now do you think is good to give them apple cider vinegar as a preventive ? If yes how much in the water? I read about it but don't know how much to give them.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

It never hurts to use ACV as one method of prevention. It isn't a cure all but it can be a valuable part of natural animal husbandry.


----------



## ianmack (Jan 7, 2014)

Just like carbon absorbs chemicals out of water DE does also and from the atmosphere. It has tiny pores in it and huge surface area to do that same as carbon so that's why it would be great for getting rid if ammonia and toxins inside and out I suppose. It is used in closed units in operating theatres to absorb the anaesthetic gasses patient breathes off through the system so the drs nurses etc don't get anaesthetised. It slowly changes colour and gets replaced. Well when I was working in theatres that was the case. Also great for fish tank filters.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

